# Weiterleitungsproblem



## Andi79 (24. Jan. 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe 2 seperate Webseiten auf einem ISPconfig server:

info@domain1.de
info@domain2.de
*@domain2.de (catchall)

Bei der info@domain1.de habe ich eine weiterleitung auf die info@domain2.de,
leider gehen mails auf die *@domain2.de. Weiß jemand was falsch laufen könnte?


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2008)

Schau mal bitte, ob das bei Dir zutrifft:

http://www.howtoforge.com/faq/9_33_en.html


----------



## Andi79 (25. Jan. 2008)

myhostname = domain2.de

hab ich drin. Könnte es daß sein? Probiers später mal aus.


----------



## Till (25. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von Andi79:


> myhostname = domain2.de
> 
> hab ich drin. Könnte es daß sein? Probiers später mal aus.


Ja, das wird das Problem sein. Nimm stattdessen sowas wie:

myhostname = mail.domain2.de

und füge am Ende der datei /etc/postfix/local-host-names eine Zeile:

mail.domain2.de

ein. Außerdem solltest Du einen DNS A-Record für mail.domain2.de anlegen, der auf die IP Deines Servers verweist.


----------



## lindesbs (25. Jan. 2008)

Bei mir das gleiche Problem.

Leider klappt das nicht so wirklich. Ich habe entsprechend den Aussagen von Till meine Konfig angepasst. Leider ohne Erfolg.


SOnst noch eine Idee ?


----------



## Till (26. Jan. 2008)

@lindesbs: Poste mal bitte einen Auszug aus Deinem Mail-Logfile.


----------



## lindesbs (26. Jan. 2008)

Ich habe meinen Server mit dem Hostname XYZ.de

Die erste virtuelle Domain mittels ISPConfig ist XYZ.de.
Habe ich dort einen catchall werden auch alle Mails der anderen Domains an diese 

to=<web1_info@XYZ.de>, orig_to=<sdfg@ABC.de>, relay=local, delay=0.13, delays=0.1/0/0/0.03, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)

nehme ich den catchall in XYZ raus kommt dann :

to=<web8_catchall@ABC.de>, orig_to=<sdfg@ABC.de>, relay=local, delay=0.13, delays=0.1/0/0/0.03, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)



dir virtualusertable sieht eigentlich auch gut aus. Dort sind die catchall jedenfalls richtig konfiguriert.

Im englischen Bereich hab ich sowas aehnliches gefunden. Ich werd mich heute nachmittag mal damit weiterbechaeftigen.
http://www.howtoforge.com/faq/9_33_en.html

BTW : ISPConfig 2.2.19


----------



## Till (27. Jan. 2008)

@lindesbs: Das im FAQ beschriebene ist Dein Problem, deshalb habe ich das auch oben in diesem Thread gepostet  (siehe 2. Post).


----------



## lindesbs (28. Jan. 2008)

So Problem heir geloest.

Wenn eMail ankommen, werden die ja an admispconfig@localhost.localdomain weitergeleitet. Der bearbeitet dann die Mails und gibt entsprechend weiter.

Da mein Server mittels /etc/mailname und Hostname auf den Namen einer virtuelle Domain lag (XYZ.de)  kam es zu Problemen wenn auf der Domain XYZ.de ein catchall war und auf einer anderen Domain ABC.de eine Mail reinkam.
Hierfuer gabs eine Loesung im Howto, was bei mir nicht funktioniert hatte.

Hier meine Loesung :
Da die eMails an admispconfig@localhost.localdomain gehen habe ich /etc/mailname auf localhost.localdomain gesetzt. Postfix neu gestartet und CatchAll auf alle Dmmains wieder eingeschaltet.
Und es klappt......


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2008)

Das halte ich für eine schlechte Lösung. in /etc/mailname sollte eine im Internet erreichbare Domain stehen.

Du legst also eine Subdomain, z.B. mail.deinedomain.de an und trägst diese in /etc/mailname ein und benutzt sie als hostnamen für Deinen Server. mail.deinedomain.de musst Du auch im DNS eintragen, so dass sie mit einem A-Record auf die IP Deines Servers verweist.


----------



## lindesbs (29. Jan. 2008)

Hab ich auch probiert, aber dann meldet mir mein Postfix :
mail for ns.*****.de loops back to myself


Das ist jedenfalls nicht mit dem gewuenschten Erfolg vergleichbar ;-)


----------



## Till (29. Jan. 2008)

Dann musst Du ns.*****.de am Ende der datei /etc/postfix/local-host-names eintragen und postfix neu starten.


----------



## lindesbs (29. Jan. 2008)

Aaarrrggghhhh. Sorry, hatte ich vergessen. 


Danke klappt nun.


----------

